# Ever Had Your Mind Blown by Awesome



## Glued (Oct 4, 2011)

Snakes on a Plane
Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus
Zombieland.

Sometimes a movie comes a long and you just have your mind blown by the sheer awesomeness of the cheesiness, the epic, and the random.

Tell me, has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

I pronounce you Troll.


----------



## Glued (Oct 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I pronounce you Troll.



When have I ever trolled?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheesiness, Epic, and Random?  Odd combination.  And my mind also has to be blown away in the process?  Trick R Treat maybe?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 4, 2011)

The most recent? Fast 5, the stunts were hilarious

Undercover Brother is probably the best example I can think of. Dat final fight scene


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2011)

Army of Darkness comes to mind. But I think that was more about badassness and  manliness . It's one of my favorite movies of all time .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MNS9MzGOQtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

Crank High Voltage. Watching it in a hotel with friends was awesome.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]GN2CFKmfOY0[/YOUTUBE]

Dat music. I didn't need to watch the movie afterwards.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 5, 2011)

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## Glued (Oct 5, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Crank High Voltage. Watching it in a hotel with friends was awesome.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Dear lord, I want to watch that movie so badly.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2011)

It isn't a movie, but the following blew many minds, every single week it was on the air. Damn FOX for cancelling greatness in progress.
​


----------



## Furious George (Oct 5, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, meet /thread. 

Forever and for always.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

My mind was blown when I saw Scott Pilgrim in the theatre for the first time.


It was just so unexpectedly awesome.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2011)

> Ever Had Your Mind Blown by Awesome



Yes. It's called a heroic dose of LSD.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uxkr4wS7XqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, meet /thread.
> 
> Forever and for always.



Oh yeah totally.

I still remember fondly the first time I watched that movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2011)

Detective said:


> It isn't a movie, but the following blew many minds, every single week it was on the air. Damn FOX for cancelling greatness in progress.
> ​


You hurt me FOX, you really hurt me .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

_Speed Racer._


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 9, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Lethal Weapon 2


----------

